# Mini Spokeshave ?'s



## Jeff M. (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi Everyone, I am trying to build a mini spokeshave and I just wanted your opinions before I go all the way. Is it headed in the right direction? What Should I do differently? and what do I have right? It is just a 7"x 2-3/4" piece of hardwood I am upcyclying for my first try on the making a tool bit. Well thats not totally true I did make a marking knife already. Your advice is greatly appreciated. And if you think you might know what type of wood it is, let me know, It can help me learn a bit more. (new to woodworking and wood identification? Thanks and Have a Good Day Everyone!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 20, 2018)

@Brink

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 20, 2018)

Thanks Tony, I was just at my aunts and picked up the first chair. I am going to start a thread on it. And I got a cool tool I been needing for working on these. That and a good meal from my aunt. Cause nobody here cooks. Wait its just me and the dog. Wonder why he don't cook more? lol

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 20, 2018)

were laughing at my dog cooking right, not my wee man little spokeshave. HAHAHA.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 20, 2018)

Looks like red oak

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 20, 2018)

Nice thanks mike. I figure if it don't do the small guitar and furniture stuff I can sell to hobbits. Damn dog refused to cook so frying up some sausage gravy and mashed potatoes. Instant on the taters..... Damn

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 20, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> Looks like red oak


I tell you one thing it is hard as hell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 21, 2018)

I have found that a sanding drum mounted in a drill press does wonders on shaping stuff like that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 22, 2018)

Some progress made on the mini-spokeshave last night, going to work on the blade today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 22, 2018)

Carved by hand and sanded, no powertools yet and I think all I will need is the drill to mount the blade.


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 22, 2018)

I also had several tap handles and I am thinking about seeing if this will make a curved spokeshave and the other one a flat or other way around. We will see.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

